# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  NP Trapez verloren Heiligenhafen 22.06.

## nepumuk

Moin zusammen, ich habe gestern mein blaues NP Bomb Trapez in Halli Steinwarder vor den letzten Parkbuchten am groen Strandaufgang verloren (besser: nicht eingepackt). Lag sicher noch auf der kleinen Wiese. Dem Finder winkt eine Kiste Beck's (Astra, Flens... bin da flexibel) und ein Platz in meiner persnlichen Hall of Fame. Telefon ist ab jetzt geschaltet: 01637946952 Dank im Voraus, Dominik

----------

